# Do I need a wireless router???



## silvercitypink (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a Toshiba laptop for Christmas and it's a wireless. I was wondering if I would need a wireless router when I get my internet installed, or is it already built in??


----------



## ZEn_MAster (Jul 21, 2005)

I believe you would need one. I got my laptop but it had everything installed on it, you need a the device:

802.11b Lan utility (USB)

I just took my computer into a different country and it connected using the icafe down below me, works wonders.

Im thinking ur gonna need a router or get that device. If u get the wireless card that software should come with it.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You don't Need one but you'll want one. Assuming you're going to get DSL or cable internet, they will provide you with a connection box (modem) that will allow you to connect using wires. If that's not how you want to connect, then you'll need a wireless router or hub. Your laptop should have the capability to connect either way.


----------



## ZEn_MAster (Jul 21, 2005)

yustr said:


> You don't Need one but you'll want one. Assuming you're going to get DSL or cable internet, they will provide you with a connection box (modem) that will allow you to connect using wires. If that's not how you want to connect, then you'll need a wireless router or hub. Your laptop should have the capability to connect either way.


Lol.. I just found out a few hours ago I wanted one. 

I talked to the ppl at the icafe because it shut down and they said something about paying during the day since they just leave it on and night and its free, went out to a PC world place and just bought a router, cant remeber the name but it works wonders. 40-60$ can buy u a nice one.


----------

